# Головокружения, тошнота, предобморочные состояния. Остеохондроз



## Bravo (1 Авг 2016)

Уважаемые Форумчане! Всем добрый день!
Давно сюда не заходил, но тут меня накрыло. В этот раз, похоже, в шейном отделе.
Краткая история:
Сижу на работе, все нормально, но тут начинаю замечать, что немного кружится голова. Потом тошнота появилась, затем чувствую, что периодически почти "проваливаюсь". Пошел в медпункт, там давление измерили - 160/110. Рука онемела. Вызвали скорую, скорая дала таблетку, давление стало ниже 130.
Пошел в поликлинику.
В итоге, давление, вроде бы, держу под контролем, но головокружения остались. Шум в ушах, когда засыпаю, слышу от подушки.
Сделал МРТ мозга. Нашли только энцефалопатию умеренно-выраженную, сказали от давления. Давление лечу, но ниже 140 не опускается. На двух препаратах - небилет и леркамен (утро вечер).
Сделал МРТ шеи, УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы. На подходе УЗИ сердца и почечных артерий. Чуть позже выложу все результаты.
Пока нашли только извилистый ход позвоночных артерий..
На МРТ остеохондроз, две протрузии. 
Выпрямление шейного лордоза  с тенденцией к кифотической установке с3-с4, снижение высоты с4-Th1.
Остеофиты везде. Признаки липоидной дегенерации. С5-С6 протрузия 2 мм, С6-с7 - 2 мм.
На УЗДГ:
Незначительная S-извитость обеих ВСА дистальнее устья (гемодинамически незначимая). Непрямолинейный ход обеих ПА в V1-V2 сегментах. ДГ - признаки компрессии левой ПА на уровне С2 и краниовертебрального перехода, правой ПА на уровне С2.
Легкий ангиоспазм в М1-СМА с обеихсторон d>s, в А1 - правой ПМА. Дисциркуляция кровотока в вертебробазилярном бассейне. Незначительное венозное полнокровие в позвоночных венах d<s.
Че делать - непонятно!
Пока назначили мексидол (мексиприм), цераксон, небилет, леркамен, воротник Шанца по 1 часу в день.
За 2 недели улучшения нет. ((


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Авг 2016)

Шум в ушах и головокружение - повод показаться ЛОР-врачу (отоневрологу).


----------



## Bravo (1 Авг 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Шум в ушах и головокружение - повод показаться ЛОР-врачу (отоневрологу).


Шум не постоянный, т.е. в обычной жизни я его не слышу. Только когда засыпаю, головой на подушке.


----------



## Bravo (1 Авг 2016)

Господа, так куда мне податься? Отоневролога не нашел. Подойдет обычный лор?
Может, гормоны какие сдать?


----------



## AIR (1 Авг 2016)

Bravo написал(а):


> На УЗДГ:
> Незначительная S-извитость обеих ВСА дистальнее устья (гемодинамически незначимая). Непрямолинейный ход обеих ПА в V1-V2 сегментах. ДГ - признаки компрессии левой ПА на уровне С2 и краниовертебрального перехода, правой ПА на уровне С2.
> Легкий ангиоспазм в М1-СМА с обеихсторон d>s, в А1 - правой ПМА. Дисциркуляция кровотока в вертебробазилярном бассейне. Незначительное венозное полнокровие в позвоночных венах d<s.
> Че делать - непонятно!


Выложить рентгеновские снимки шейного отдела с функциональными пробами. . Хотя и так понятно, что имеется проблема на кранио-вертебральном уровне. .  
А Чо тут делать, мягкотканевые методики мануальной терапии на кранио-вертебральном переходе. ..


----------



## Bravo (1 Авг 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Выложить рентгеновские снимки шейного отдела с функциональными пробами. . Хотя и так понятно, что имеется проблема на кранио-вертебральном уровне. .
> А Чо тут делать, мягкотканевые методики мануальной терапии на кранио-вертебральном переходе. ..


Я тут полазил немного - рентген с закрытым или открытым ртом делать?
Но Вам лично встречалось такое в практике? Просто читаю интернеты - люди в Литве лестничные мышцы вырезают себе с такими симптомами.. И еще по-всякому с ума сходят. Но мне-то хорошо, я около двух недель "вертолетчик", а они годами..


----------



## AIR (1 Авг 2016)

Bravo написал(а):


> Я тут полазил немного - рентген с закрытым или открытым ртом делать?


А зачем его разевать то


Bravo написал(а):


> Но Вам лично встречалось такое в практике?


Вы издеваетесь  или просто пошутить?


Bravo написал(а):


> И еще по-всякому с ума сходят.


Ещё в детстве слышал поговорку "про кота"..


----------



## Bravo (2 Авг 2016)

Я не издеваюсь, я вообще потерянный.. Врачи отмахнулись.. Мозг дохнет потихоньку, а что и где защемляет никто сказать не может..
Симптомы-то нехарактерные - тошнота, головокружение...


----------



## AIR (3 Авг 2016)

Bravo написал(а):


> Врачи отмахнулись.. Мозг дохнет потихоньку, а что и где защемляет никто сказать не может..


Ну я же не отмахнулся и сказал..


Bravo написал(а):


> Симптомы-то нехарактерные - тошнота, головокружение...


Чево тут нехарактерного Обычные симптомы..
P.S. И функциональные снимки гиде?


----------



## Bravo (3 Авг 2016)

Да все никак! новая работа, беготня, три начальника..  И сам чуть в обмороки не хлопаюся.. И болеть низ-зя - испытательный срок.


----------



## AIR (3 Авг 2016)

Bravo написал(а):


> новая работа, беготня, три начальника..


Не каждый может позволить себе аж трёх начальников!


----------



## ЛевСерг (4 Авг 2016)

Bravo написал(а):


> Да все никак! новая работа, беготня, три начальника..  И сам чуть в обмороки не хлопаюся.. И болеть низ-зя - испытательный срок.


Раз низзя, значит не прижало еще. Как прижмет, побежите снимки делать.


----------



## Bravo (8 Авг 2016)

Ходил и  искал - в одной больнице только по направлению врача, во второй с 8 до 14.. Попробую договориться на старой работе завтра.

Мои МРТ - головы и шеи
https://yadi.sk/d/HkCr1n3Xu3eBi
https://yadi.sk/d/vXyDMpQbu3eGw


----------



## ЛевСерг (9 Авг 2016)

Bravo написал(а):


> Мои МРТ - головы и шеи
> https://yadi.sk/d/HkCr1n3Xu3eBi
> https://yadi.sk/d/vXyDMpQbu3eGw


Лучше выложите снимки и описание в теме, для удобства врачей. Или загрузите отдельно в разделе "альбомы".


----------



## Bravo (11 Авг 2016)

Сделал сегодня снимки, с функциональной пробой. Фоткать поздно, завтра сфоткаю, при дневном свете.


----------



## Bravo (15 Авг 2016)

Сделал фото. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, все ли хорошо?


----------



## AIR (15 Авг 2016)

А четвертый, спереди,  где?


----------



## Bravo (16 Авг 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> А четвертый, спереди,  где?


Не сделали.. Эти-то по знакомству.. Через неделю щелкну тогда?


----------



## AIR (16 Авг 2016)

Я с воскресенья на две недельки на Дальний восток...


----------



## Bravo (22 Авг 2016)

Пока лечусь в центре вертебрологии. Ставят иголки, уколы Траумелем и дексометазоном в затылок, массаж, хрустят осторожно. Вроде чуть получше.


----------



## Bravo (1 Сен 2016)

К концу курса опять стало хуже. Заметил, что лучше становится после питья Диакарба.
----------
Записался на занятия на тренажерах DAVID. Померили силу, в шее передние мышцы сильные, а боковые и задние - дефицит.


----------



## Танюля (1 Сен 2016)

*Bravo*, я занималась на этих тренажерах, но если мышцы в спазме толку мало. У меня не прошла шея после них.


----------



## Bravo (7 Сен 2016)

Мне вроде чуть лучше


----------



## Валентин89 (13 Сен 2016)

Bravo написал(а):


> Мне вроде чуть лучше



Если вам получше с диакарба, значит проблема ОДНОЗНАЧНО в затрудненном венозном оттоке. К слову, у меня тоже двусторонний изгиб обеих внутренних сонных артерий. Можете выложить снимки ангиографии? Симптомы во многом напоминают ваши. Только у меня основной - это тяжесть в голове (словно свинца залили) и жуткие распирания при наклонах. А еще с наступлением сумерек появляется куриная слепота - очень все тускло становится в глазах, словно надеваю темные очки. Днем такого нет даже в комнатах с искусственным освещением. У вас есть такое?


----------



## Bravo (15 Сен 2016)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> Если вам получше с диакарба, значит проблема ОДНОЗНАЧНО в затрудненном венозном оттоке. К слову, у меня тоже двусторонний изгиб обеих внутренних сонных артерий. Можете выложить снимки ангиографии? Симптомы во многом напоминают ваши. Только у меня основной - это тяжесть в голове (словно свинца залили) и жуткие распирания при наклонах. А еще с наступлением сумерек появляется куриная слепота - очень все тускло становится в глазах, словно надеваю темные очки. Днем такого нет даже в комнатах с искусственным освещением. У вас есть такое?


Да, тоже заметил про сумерки! Реально хуже стал видеть в сумерках. Распираний при наклонах нет, при наклоне головы к груди тошнить начинает - это да.
Еще если на яркие объекты посмотреть, очень долго синее пятно перед глазами.
Тоже думал за венозный отток, но что делать? Где-то ставят шунт вроде...
Ангиографии нет. Надо сделать. Как ее лучше делать? МРТ или КТ режим?


----------



## Валентин89 (15 Сен 2016)

Bravo написал(а):


> Да, тоже заметил про сумерки! Реально хуже стал видеть в сумерках. Распираний при наклонах нет, при наклоне головы к груди тошнить начинает - это да.



Если с сумерками беда - то точно венозный отток. Я делал КТ артерий с контрастом, а венографию - МРТ с контрастом. А тяжесть в голове есть постоянная? Хочется, когда сидите за компьютером, подпереть голову рукой?


----------



## Bravo (17 Сен 2016)

Только так и работаю..


----------



## Валентин89 (19 Сен 2016)

Bravo написал(а):


> Только так и работаю..



В какое время суток состояние лучше всего, а в какое - хуже всего? Что из лекарств помогает? Усиливается ли симптоматика при интеллектуальных нагрузках?


----------



## Bravo (19 Сен 2016)

Хуже всего в сидячем положении на работе. Лучше всего при физических нагрузках, в движении. При интеллектуальных нагрузках симптоматика усиливается. При волнении усиливается.


----------



## Валентин89 (20 Сен 2016)

Bravo написал(а):


> Хуже всего в сидячем положении на работе. Лучше всего при физических нагрузках, в движении. При интеллектуальных нагрузках симптоматика усиливается. При волнении усиливается.



Написал вам в л/с.


----------



## Александр_86 (31 Июл 2017)

@Валентин89, а мне можете написать? Страдаю так же этой проблемой (


----------



## Bogdanyuk (25 Ноя 2018)

@Валентин89, и мне пожалуйста будьте добры, напишите. Понимаю что время уже много прошло, что именно за диагноз поставили, чем лечили, как все закончилось?
У меня такие же состояния, но по сосудам особо проблем нет, кроме высокого вхождения ПА в костный канал, а вот венозный отток затруднительно, не могу уже спокойно на улицу выходить, мутим, качает, вот и гляди в обморок грохнусь


----------



## Кудрин77 (3 Авг 2020)

Все живы здоровы?


----------

